# Max Cassette Capacity of Rival Medium Cage Rear Derailleur



## jared_j

Does the SRAM Rival *medium* cage dereailleur have a larger cassette size capacity than the stated 27 teeth that is typically quoted for the short-cage (regular) size? 

Or is the longer cage simply to take up more slack for those running triples? Seems that the parallelogram sizing dictates the max cassette cog size. But I was unable to find any info in SRAM's technical documents.


----------



## asad137

The Rival medium cage, like the Apex RD, allows you to run a 32T rear cog. SRAM doesn't offer triples 

Asad


----------



## ron.corleone

*12-36 cassette on rival med DR*

Would the SRAM RIVAL MED Rear Der. be able to handle the PG 1050 12-36 cassette?


----------



## frdfandc

To go to a 12-36 cassette, you would have to use a Sram XX, X0, X9, or X7 10 speed mountain rear derailleur. 

It will work fine with your Sram road shifters.


----------



## the_gormandizer

frdfandc said:


> To go to a 12-36 cassette, you would have to use a Sram XX, X0, X9, or X7 10 speed mountain rear derailleur.
> 
> It will work fine with your Sram road shifters.


I currently run a SRAM Red setup, and I need an 11-36 mountain cassette for a hillclimb race. Is it true that one can use the mountain cassette with a short-cage derailleur as long as you keep the chain on the small chainring? I'll have no need for the big ring.


----------

